# Miss Huge ASS Contest 2006



## GoddessPatty (Nov 3, 2005)

I have entered a contest for the biggest ass. I think my 103" ass qualifies me. LOL I would love to win this contest, so if you have time to cast a vote for me, please do so.
Click this link to vote: http://thicknsexxxy.com/hugeass/htm

Thanks in Advance!!!

Goddess Patty


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 3, 2005)

Link correction: http://thicknsexxxy.com/hugeass.htm

Thanks for the heads up. Looks like some stiff competition you got there. May the best booty prevail!


----------



## GoddessPatty (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for correcting the link Tot. Much appreciated!!!

Goddess Patty



Totmacher said:


> Link correction: http://thicknsexxxy.com/hugeass.htm
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Looks like some stiff competition you got there. May the best booty prevail!


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 3, 2005)

And exactly why didn't anyone call me on my emergency cell phone number to inform me of such a contest?


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey! I was gonna nominate "Vanity Pear" as best booty name, but then I re-read it and saw that it was actually "Vanilla Pear". Damn, I'm so clever that I come up with witty stuff without even meaning to :bow: 

By the way Goddess Patty, there's a few names on that list that DON'T have photos displayed, like Hippy Chick and Candy Sparks. Are there TWO pages of images? I only see one.

I hope my enthusiasm isn't too obvious.


----------



## GoddessPatty (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey Les, you silly man LOL
Actually their pics are showing on my comp when I pull up the page and in fact Candy Sparks is winning. So they must see her pic. 
And no, theres only one page of pics. Maybe their are some glitches.
I know on the results page Im listed as Goodess Patty LOL

Goddess Patty



Les Toil said:


> Hey! I was gonna nominate "Vanity Pear" as best booty name, but then I re-read it and saw that it was actually "Vanilla Pear". Damn, I'm so clever that I come up with witty stuff without even meaning to :bow:
> 
> By the way Goddess Patty, there's a few names on that list that DON'T have photos displayed, like Hippy Chick and Candy Sparks. Are there TWO pages of images? I only see one.
> 
> I hope my enthusiasm isn't too obvious.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 4, 2005)

I voted for you Patty, or at least I think it worked. You better be nice to me . I had to look at alot of girl ass to get to yours :shocked: 

HUGS
Berna


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Nov 4, 2005)

Les Toil said:


> And exactly why didn't anyone call me on my emergency cell phone number to inform me of such a contest?




i totally would have if i had the number!!


----------



## GoddessPatty (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks so much Berna. And wooohhhhoooooo to looking at girls asses lol

Goddess Patty



bigsexy920 said:


> I voted for you Patty, or at least I think it worked. You better be nice to me . I had to look at alot of girl ass to get to yours :shocked:
> 
> HUGS
> Berna


----------



## altered states (Nov 5, 2005)

As far as I'm concerned, there are no losers in a "Miss Huge Ass" contest.


----------

